# Do you like the 06 colors or the 07?



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Since people have been posting pics of the upcoming 07 models, I was wondering what you guys thought. Do you prefer the 06 color schemes or the 07? I know different models have different color schemes, but I just wanted your overall opinion. If you have thoughts then please let me know. 

Personally, I like the red/white colors on the 06 allez and tarmac comp. I also like the F2 colors on the 06 SW Tarmac. I'm hoping Specialized comes out with the F2 for their latest SW Tarmac.

1. 06
2. 07


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I think overall I liked the 06 better, but thats just because the model I wanted only comes in the red white, which I dont like at all. i ordered the 07 Roubaix Expert Team Gerolstiener color.

Sean


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

it really depends on what the US versions look like. the pics posted are all UK bikes.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

manhattanproj said:


> it really depends on what the US versions look like. the pics posted are all UK bikes.


I thought UK and USA bikes are all the same. In the 06 Spez website, I clicked on UK and USA and the colors looked the same, no?


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

if you read the other thread, 07 specialized pics, apparently, the '07 models in US are diff from the UK. at least in the allez line. that's what the folks who said to have seen the 07 catalog are saying.


----------



## Deck314 (Jul 13, 2006)

*'06 Roubaix Comp is a beaut!*

I just bought an '06 Roubaix Comp triple and saved $400.00 due to the '07 changeover. The red and black paint scheme is hard to top!


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*07 Roubaix Pro*

I am about to order a 07 Pro I'ts Carbon with silver accents I think it will look great. My kids loved the 06 Tarmac Comp red (It sure is visable). But I think the carbon look is just too cool. I just wish they had put Mavic Ksyrium SL3 wheels on instead of Roval Classique Fusee. Bike should arrive in 1 week if ordered on Monday 9/18.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*Boca, what happened...*

to your Tarmac Comp?


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

Took it home on Monday and went to put a coat of wax on the frame and discovered a crack in the frame by the seat post. Took it back Tuesday to the LBS they said no problem they have more coming in this week. Then I changed my mind and ordered a 07 Roubaix Pro. Its quite a bit more money but I wont have to upgrade anything, it has Dura Ace and Ultegra w a carbon crank, carbon stem and bars AND the frame is made of the same carbon as the 06 S=Works! The FACT 8r. In the end the roubaix really is a better choice for me because of the geometry, and the carbon/silver looks great. The bike should ship from Specialized next week. I just hope the new Roval wheels are as good as Mavics.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Shipping Next Week ?*



Bocarider48 said:


> Took it home on Monday and went to put a coat of wax on the frame and discovered a crack in the frame by the seat post. Took it back Tuesday to the LBS they said no problem they have more coming in this week. Then I changed my mind and ordered a 07 Roubaix Pro. Its quite a bit more money but I wont have to upgrade anything, it has Dura Ace and Ultegra w a carbon crank, carbon stem and bars AND the frame is made of the same carbon as the 06 S=Works! The FACT 8r. In the end the roubaix really is a better choice for me because of the geometry, and the carbon/silver looks great. The bike should ship from Specialized next week. I just hope the new Roval wheels are as good as Mavics.


My dealer told me that the Roubaix Expert and Pro models are not available until
January 07, what gives ?


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

The salesman called Specialized while I was there and they told him they could ship it 1 or 2 days. (Roubiax Pro). They may get first crack at the 07 models because they do sell alot of Specialized bikes.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Now that the 07 pics/specs are available. Do you still like the 07's better?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> My dealer told me that the Roubaix Expert and Pro models are not available until
> January 07, what gives ?


I was told the Roubaix Elite isn't available until 02/07. Bummer. I may just grab a tarmac. Which frame is better for longer rides?


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*go roubiax*

*I would go with the roubiax it is made specifically for long runs. The geometry is a little more upright and the top tube is longer. Will you be doing any racing,or do you like to hammer when you ride? Then the Tarmac would be a good choice. You may want to come down one size from the Tarmac if you go with the Roubiax. I was a 61 on a Tarmac but I bought a 58 Roubiax Pro 07.....still waiting for it:frown5: :frown5: *


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Was all set to put a deposit on the 2007 Roubaix Expert Compact, when my Dealer showed me a 2006 leftover Roubaix Pro ($4,400 reduced to $3,200) Guess which bike I'll be bringing home next Friday.


----------



## philip4703 (Sep 7, 2006)

$3200 for an '06 Pro, that's a steal. At that price who cares about the color


----------



## bikefreax (May 28, 2002)

I am awaitng the arrival of the 07 Tarmac Pro frameset. I am going to use the Specialized frame exchange program. I have heard they will be available this month and I have also heard not until the end of the year. Who knows.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

can you explain what the frame-exchange deal is?


----------



## bikefreax (May 28, 2002)

The deal is, you give your dealer your old frame, Specialized or not, and they sell you a Tarmac Pro for a super price. Of course there are different price points for different dealers but the price I was told by the dealer that told me about this was a Tarmac Pro frameset that retails for $2,200 he would sell me for $1,200. I also had a peak at a shop book and is says 20% below dealer cost. They in turn either send the old frame to Specialized or they cut out the bottom bracket and send to them.
Pretty sweet deal. I am just waiting for the 07 Tarmac pro framset to come avaialble.
I posted about this earlier and had one guy say he has used one of their exchange programs. They do have another which is a crash replacement program. Not sure how that works since you have to currently have a specialized, which I dont.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Wait so I can give them an old bike I got from Walmart which retailed for $80 and save about $1000 for a new Specialized frame?


----------



## bikefreax (May 28, 2002)

I have asked a lot of people and posted that on this site. Even asked a bike shop and my question was, what would keep someone from buying a $10 yard sale bike and using that? There was no good answer that you could not do that. My current carbon frame is cracked is why I was looking for a new frame to begin with. Right now I am scouring ebay and pawn shops to find a "donor" frame. Unless someone else knows a stipulation? I want to keep my current frame to hang up as it is not a very popular frame. In fact only 2 in the state of Missouri and both in my garage.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Bocarider48 said:


> I am about to order a 07 Pro I'ts Carbon with silver accents I think it will look great. My kids loved the 06 Tarmac Comp red (It sure is visable). But I think the carbon look is just too cool. I just wish they had put Mavic Ksyrium SL3 wheels on instead of Roval Classique Fusee. Bike should arrive in 1 week if ordered on Monday 9/18.


FYI, the Fusee wheels are lighter and will ride much better than the marketing driven Mavics.


----------

